# Nice hotel near Kildare Village



## CMK (1 Jan 2012)

My sister and I want to go to a nice hotel for a birthday treat - we also want to take in Kildare Village for a few hours - which is the nicest hotel closet to it.

Many thanks


----------



## ericsson (1 Jan 2012)

The Osprey Hotel in Naas is always a popular choice and can have some good deals on from time to time. Have been a couple of times and have never been disappointed - lovely food, rooms and spa


----------



## Mongola (21 Apr 2012)

A bit late but the Keadeen Hotel is lovely.


----------

